# YouTube Login



## jnk27 (Dec 21, 2001)

How about the ability to login to your YouTube account and browse through your subscriptions?

Thanks.
John


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

That was announced back in July as planned for an eventual update to the YouTube application.


----------



## jnk27 (Dec 21, 2001)

Great, thanks!


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

It looks like it now works that way.


----------

